# Samba, PDC, Linux 9.2... ich kanns nicht mehr hören



## stephsto (13. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich weiß, es nervt, aber leider hab ich mal wieder ein Problem mit Samba. Ich hatte bisher 3 Rechner in einem Netzwerk. Auf einem davon lief Linux mit Samba 2.02 als PDC. Es funktionierte alles super. So, jetzt kam ein neuer Rechner dazu, der löste einen Client ab und jener Client löste den Server ab.

Server: P2 933 Mhz SUSE Linux 9.2 Samba 3
Client: AMD64 3500+ Windows XP Professionel

den dritten Client hab ich momentan nicht am laufen. Logischerweise sind alle Rechner frisch installiert. Ich habe genau die selbe smb.conf wie vorher verwendet aber ohne Erfolg. Ich bekomme beim Versuch zum Beitreten immer die folgende Meldung:

*******************************************************************************************************
Der Domänenname "STORMNET" ist möglicherweise ein NetBIOS-Domänenname. Sollte dies der Fall sein, stellen Sie sicher, dass der Name bei WINS registriert ist.

Wenn Sie sicher sind, dass es sich nicht um einen NetBIOS-Domänennamen handelt, können folgende Information bei der Fehlersuche in der DNS-Konfiguration behilflich sein:

Der folgende Fehler ist beim Abfragen von DNS über den Ressourceneintrag der Dienstidentifizierung (SRV) aufgetreten, der zur Suche eines Domänencontrollers für die Domäne "STORMNET" verwendet wird:

Fehler: "Der DNS-Name ist nicht vorhanden."
(Fehlercode 0x0000232B RCODE_NAME_ERROR)

Die Abfrage war für den SRV-Eintrag für _ldap._tcp.dc._msdcs.STORMNET

Die häufigsten Ursachen dieses Fehlers sind:

- Der DNS-SRV-Eintrag wurde nicht in DNS registriert.

- Mindestens eine der folgenden Zonen enthalten keine Delegierung zu dieser untergeordneten Zone:

STORMNET
. (die Stammzone)

Klicken Sie auf "Hilfe", um weitere Informationen über die Fehlerbehebung zu erhalten.
*******************************************************************************************************
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, ich stehe nämlich ein wenig unter Zeitdruck.
Danke, stephsto


----------

